# Essential oils-milky top



## Claudsoap (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello, 

So I made a batch of LS and separated into 2 bottles.  

I scented 1 with peppermint EO and it turned out great! 

I scented the other one with a combo of Lemon, Orange and Pink Grapefruit essential oils.  After a week I now have a milky layer on the top and some of the bottles have floating particles.  It looks terrible.  

I didnt use PS80.  I added the essential oils while soap was warm.

Any recos would be appreciated.

Also Ive tried to find a thread on ES for LS with no luck. Id love to learn a little more on how each essential oil will work with liquid soap.  If someone can point me in the right direction that would be great too!


----------



## toxikon (Sep 12, 2017)

Claudsoap said:


> I didnt use PS80.



I believe that's your problem right there. It's the PS80 that emulsifies the EOs/FOs into the liquid soap.


----------



## Claudsoap (Sep 12, 2017)

Ok. I wonder why it was okay with the Pepermint EO?!  I've never used PS80 before. How do I use it? Can I just add a few drops to my bottle or is it to late?


----------



## toxikon (Sep 12, 2017)

Claudsoap said:


> Ok. I wonder why it was okay with the Pepermint EO?!  I've never used PS80 before. How do I use it? Can I just add a few drops to my bottle or is it to late?


I believe so! I've only made liquid soap once and haven't tried fragrancing it yet, but I used Irish Lass's instructions and she recommended adding equal amounts of PS80 and the fragrance. Hopefully she or Susie can add more advice for you!


----------



## Susie (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't use PS80, but IrishLass uses equal parts PS80 and EO.  As for how, you will need to wait for her, or search for PS80 in the search bar.


----------



## Claudsoap (Sep 13, 2017)

Susie,

If you don't use PS80 have you ever come across my issue? Or do u use something else?


----------



## Susie (Sep 13, 2017)

I occasionally have the issue when I use citrus EOs.  I only use EOs in my liquid soap, and almost always citrus (I bought a whole bunch of citrus EOs before I knew that they did not work well in CP bar soap, so I have been using them up for a long, long time.), so this is not a frequent occurrence.  I just use up the batch and mark the bottle as "do not use in liquid soap".  I do not sell soap, so I do not get stressed if it is not perfectly clear.  Occasionally I remember to shake the bottle before using it, most often not, though.


----------

